# I was told these are Canola fields?



## SeaNile (Apr 23, 2011)

they are growing in Laurens County.


----------



## cre8foru (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful shots


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 23, 2011)

There are a lot of them around here too...great shots!


----------



## leo (Apr 24, 2011)

pretty shots


----------



## rip18 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yep, and canola fields can be mighty pretty!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 24, 2011)

Good shots of them, especially #1 with the road.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 24, 2011)

I like those shots.  Good job.

Hoss


----------



## revrandyf (Apr 24, 2011)

Yep.  Looks like White Hall Plantation on Hwy 26.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with the rest of the crew way to go


----------

